
The day I became a millionaire (2015) - melzarei
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-day-i-became-a-millionaire-55d7dc4d8293
======
HiroshiSan
Can we get a (2015) tag on this?

------
webmaven
Interesting perspective. It is conditioned, though, on the existence of a
robust set of safety nets provided by society, and on those safety nets
existing long enough that people have grown up with them[0].

Most of the rest of us are approximately one major health issue (for ourselves
or an immediate family member) away from a cascade of failures leading to
utter devastation and ruin, up to and including an early death.

We are the precariat.

[0] If the US suddenly had Medicare-for-all and Universal Basic Income
tomorrow, you shouldn't expect the attitudes of people who had grown up in
less-than-secure conditions to change overnight.

